# Vox: Recode ~ DoorDash is still pocketing workers’ tips, almost a month after it promised to stop



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

It's been almost a month since the delivery company promised workers it would offer details about its new tipping policy "in the coming days."
By Shirin Ghaffary Aug 20, 2019, 9:00pm EDT

At the time, CEO Tony Xu announced in a series of tweets that DoorDash would institute a new model to ensure workers' earnings would "increase by the exact amount a customer tips on every order." Xu promised to provide "specific details in the coming days." The next day, Xu sent out a note to DoorDash workers, broadly outlining changes and letting them know "what to expect in the days ahead."

But 27 days later, current DoorDash workers tell Recode that the company's pay and tipping policies have stayed the same. The company has not made any public statements about its worker pay and how it plans to institute the changes, nor has it offered a specific date when it will fulfill its promise.

A spokesperson for the company declined to comment about the company's plans to change its tipping policy.

https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/8/2...ill-not-changed-food-delivery-app-gig-economy


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Probably because they’re having a hard time trying to figure out what to do with the perpetual non-tipping issue. Everybody hates $3 offers on GrubHub.. something I never see on DoorDash.

Now don’t get me wrong I understand why drivers think they’re stealing tips, but what they did is an activate a system that makes most.. if not all.. deliveries more appealing to the driver. I had a Wendys order the other night where the girl tipped $.50 but the order paid $10.76 and I drove 2 miles to do it.

They have basically created a system to deal with both types of customers the good tippers and the bad tippers..

I think all these companies could solve the issue of Driver complains about earnings if they did away with tipping language they charged a delivery fee and then they charged a service fee and the service fee goes to the driver on top of our base pay.

That service fee should be a minimum of $5 or 20%. Which ever is greater of the final bill. It might discourage some customers that think it’s too expensive which could be good depending on your market. But it would level the playing field and it wouldn’t matter if you’re rich or poor... a good tipper or a bad tipper.. all customers pay the same $ you pay a delivery fee and service fee.

We need to get what we deserve for using our vehicles and our time to make these companies money. Just do away with the tipping language all together. You’re not tipping.. you’re paying a service fee!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> Probably because they're having a hard time trying to figure out what to do with the perpetual non-tipping issue. Everybody hates $3 offers on GrubHub.. something I never see on DoorDash.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong I understand why drivers think they're stealing tips, but what they did is an activate a system that makes most.. if not all.. deliveries more appealing to the driver. I had a Wendys order the other night where the girl tipped $.50 but the order paid $10.76 and I drove 2 miles to do it.
> 
> ...


I agree. The delay is in them figuring out how to do this without tanking drivers pay. At least in my market DD pays significantly above GH and UE. Last night when I look at the breakdown on my trips, without the DD extra payment to make up for the lack of a good tip I would have made about half. Without the "tip guarantee" the offer would be just as bad as GH and UE and be reliant on good tips to make the same money you are already making.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I agree. The delay is in them figuring out how to do this without tanking drivers pay. At least in my market DD pays significantly above GH and UE. Last night when I look at the breakdown on my trips, without the DD extra payment to make up for the lack of a good tip I would have made about half. Without the "tip guarantee" the offer would be just as bad as GH and UE and be reliant on good tips to make the same money you are already making.


I think the CEO tweeted too soon, due to the fact he answers to investors about what DD can and can't do.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Ya it depends on market but in my market the tips are half the pay on dd and dd pays me like $3 a trip or less and the avg order is like $5-$6.50. I'm at like 4% acceptance rate now and wont drive til the pay improves from tips or whatnot


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Do you really want them to change?
Every time GH/DD/PM/UE change its pay structure, guess whom the benefits go to? I'll give you a hint, it's not the drivers or customers.


----------



## Cantina00 (Dec 4, 2018)

I agree I am happy with doordash

I know where the pick up is

Where the drop off is

How many miles and the final pay,, once in awhile the delivery pays more than offered

If it equals $1.00 a mile or close,, I do not care who pays it or how much door dash pays

Otherwise i do not accept

It is very hard to earn $1.00 a mile on any other driving platform

Be careful what you wish for

I will never accept a delivery less than $6.00


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's been almost a month since the delivery company promised workers it would offer details about its new tipping policy "in the coming days."
> By Shirin Ghaffary Aug 20, 2019, 9:00pm EDT
> 
> At the time, CEO Tony Xu announced in a series of tweets that DoorDash would institute a new model to ensure workers' earnings would "increase by the exact amount a customer tips on every order." Xu promised to provide "specific details in the coming days." The next day, Xu sent out a note to DoorDash workers, broadly outlining changes and letting them know "what to expect in the days ahead."
> ...


They continue to take tips for the simple reason
Dasher continue to deliver food to DD's clients.

Problem is the Dashers 
Not The Door


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m flabbergasted that a company so honest as DD is still stealing from its drivers. 

No, that was sarcasm. Of course they are not being truthful, this is DD after all.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

If it doesnt get better then I simply wont drive


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DoorMats


----------



## Valdestot (Aug 25, 2019)

I wear my shirt proudly fighting for driver rights AND to tell customers how shady this company really is.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Valdestot said:


> I wear my shirt proudly fighting for driver rights AND to tell customers how shady this company really is.


You must get downrated constantly and be on the fast track to deactivation! LOL. Seriously though, why at this point? They already agreed to stop and the new plan is being rolled out in Sept. Seems pointless at the moment.


----------



## Valdestot (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You must get downrated constantly and be on the fast track to deactivation! LOL. Seriously though, why at this point? They already agreed to stop and the new plan is being rolled out in Sept. Seems pointless at the moment.


I quit Doordash back in March ROFL. I wear it doing my other apps :smiles Also who knows WHEN in September they will implement it or for how long. DD is as shady as they come at least in my market. Sorry, if Tony Xu was on fire, I wouldn't waste my pee to put him out.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Valdestot said:


> I quit Doordash back in March ROFL. I wear it doing my other apps :smiles *Also who knows WHEN in September they will implement it* or for how long. DD is as shady as they come at least in my market. Sorry, if Tony Xu was on fire, I wouldn't waste my pee to put him out.


Maybe I have missed it, but I don't remember seeing an actual date anywhere. Unless "soon" or "coming" is their idea of a set date.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Maybe I have missed it, but I don't remember seeing an actual date anywhere. Unless "soon" or "coming" is their idea of a set date.


Guess you missed the memo!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

He wears that stupid shirt while he's doing Goober Eats, which is 100 times worse than DD. What a moron lol


----------



## Valdestot (Aug 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> He wears that stupid shirt while he's doing Goober Eats, which is 100 times worse than DD. What a moron lol


Actually I wear it doing GrubHub AND UberEats. And by wearing this shirt helps promote awareness to my community about what DD Did, Doing or Will Continue to Do, then I guess you can call me what you what. At least I am TRYING. What are you do doing other than criticizing?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry dude, I'm just tired of the beating of the dead horse, so to speak. There's not one of these companies that's any better than the next. They're all shady af and all about paying the drivers the least as possible. What I can do is make consistent money with Doordash and that's why I stay with them. As of today, I've crossed the 3600 delivery mark with DD. I can consistently do $150-200 a day when I go hard and grind it out. That's something that I was never able to do with Uber. 
It appears DD is making some changes so I'm anxious to see what direction they take. I'm not holding my breath thinking it'll be great for the drivers but I'm hopeful, that's it, nothing more nothing less.


----------

